# Online course



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Looking for an an-line course to keep my oars in the water; any suggestions?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

That's what I currently do at a B&B but I feel a little isolated from the cooking world--want some action a little reaction.


----------

